
DevCentral Weekly Roundup Episode 81 - X - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/dcpodcast/archive/2009/04/09/devcentral-weekly-roundup-episode-81---x.aspx
======
smoody
Joe Pruitt,

You must LOVE F5 products as the only links you submit are links to the F5
site. Perhaps you can at least try to pretend you're not shilling for F5 and
submit at least one tiny little link to a page that doesn't have anything to
do with F5 and yet will still appeal to the readers of this site? :-)

